
The best (and worst) ways to spot a liar - ysilver
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150906-the-best-and-worst-ways-to-spot-a-liar
======
ysilver
What works: * Use open questions. * Employ the element of surprise. * Watch
for small, verifiable details. * Observe changes in confidence.

What people think works (but doesn't): * Watch for certain body language *
Watch for certain eye movements

Just how badly does the old way work: "According to one study, just 50 out of
20,000 people managed to make a correct judgement with more than 80% accuracy.
"

